
From Tumblr to Mastodon: 5 reasons to switch - Kye
https://blog.joinmastodon.org/2018/11/from-tumblr-to-mastodon/
======
zzo38computer
Mastodon is better than Tumblr; I agree. But I still think the protocol is too
complicated (I am working on implementing a simpler one).

